# Crash on boot cd or dvd



## DSerafim (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi! I'm try to install FreeBSD 8.0 x86 in my Athon XP 2600+, but when i put cd or dvd it stop to loading and my floopy drive keep light on at this moment. I try disable floopy drive, but it is in same. Anyone can help me? I saw in freebsd hardware support, and it is there.

when it stops, it looks like this:
http://img442.yfrog.com/i/12042010044m.jpg/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

Try the option in the menu to boot with ACPI disabled. See if that helps.


----------



## DSerafim (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, i've already try all option in that menu. With ACPI disabled and in safe mode it show some errors and then reboot, in all other options the system keep stopped like in the image.


----------



## DSerafim (Apr 14, 2010)

I solved the problem turning off some onboard hardware that i not use anymore. May be FreeBSD 8.0 have some conflicts with it.


----------

